# UniSmilies - Firefox Extension



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

Get the smilies on *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2107306750_134e5f27e5_o.png people.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2167/2122605989_ed8ea5f692_o.png

Here is the Third version of UniSmilies (simple smiley extesion for firefox).

*Screen Shots:*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2118906340_6a4d36c6e5_o.gif


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/2118906344_7eb270853f_o.gif

* Download updated version 1.12.20* from here:
UniSmilies 1.12.20.xpi

Size: 557KB

* How to Use:*
 Click on the UniSmilies menubutton at the bottom-right side of statusbar.

 Click on any smiley.

 Paste on textarea(reply box).

 Thats it*farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png
Works on any OS having Firefox (and presumably the browsers supporting extension based on Gecko engine).

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2106525721_b621e4efee_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png

*Ver 1.12.20 added Features: (released)*


*intelligent image code selection based on the type of site (currently all forums,orkut and wordpress, tell me abt more sites and will add it)*
*New set of smilies added (tingy blue), large size.*farm3.static.flickr.com/2166/2123380816_81e606c333_o.png*
* Features for next version:*

Automatic intelligent selection of type of image code for forums and orkut(other sites will be added soon) - *DONE   **farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png*
*
Automated copy paste to the last focused textarea.

 will include direct link, html link alogwith BBcode links - *DONE **farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png



 Ver 1.12.18 added Feature:
 HTML, Direct link alongwith BBCode added, now u can post unismilies in orkut and  other direct link websites   *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png
 Ver 1.0.0 Features:
 Lightweight component

 Sleek statusbar menu


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2106525721_b621e4efee_o.png

but the smilies are bad .. not really nice


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2106525721_b621e4efee_o.png
> 
> but the smilies are bad .. not really nice


looks perfect for me*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png
gimme some links to good smilies *farm3.static.flickr.com/2369/2106524353_2eb2af5070_o.png

I will make a customized extension for u*farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2106527059_e3cf0b3462_o.png


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2107302582_9ebb5ba0d6_o.png

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png

i love the smilies ... good 1


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2107302582_9ebb5ba0d6_o.png
> 
> ...


thnx buddy*farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png

may be someday i will write a tutorial abt the whole extension development(probably 1jan2008 cuz am havin exams now)*farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2106529227_846a4d8d61_o.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

err...sombody tell me what to do with that .xpi file.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> err...sombody tell me what to do with that .xpi file.


drag it to firefox, it will prompt u with an install.
click install and then restart firefox.

Havent u ever installed extension in firefox ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 16, 2007)

lol download and open in firefox
like how you open mp3 in winamp


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 16, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2107306750_134e5f27e5_o.png
This is the only one i like. Matching with my avi.*farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png
Make them look cool. Tooooooooooooo dark *farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2107306002_6240bfbc60_o.png and black


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

ok, thanks done.and no I hadn't installed any extension like this.

Add some more smilies t159.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ok, thanks done.and no I hadn't installed any extension like this.
> 
> Add some more smilies t159.


  yeah a hell lot of features are yet to be implemented, will make it more worthwhile after exams(some nifty fetaures will be added in b/w exams too)


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png

But maybe you can brighten them up a bit *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha african smileys? 

Use Everaldo's Crystal set perhaps. Or HBons' Pidgin/Tango set. Both are very cute and round.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Nice work *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png
> 
> But maybe you can brighten them up a bit *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


 thnx buddy
will include more smiley sets soon.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Haha african smileys?


 lol..i never thought they had african origin*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2107303136_c0f9537f34_o.png
To me it looked more like a matte finish than shiny smilies.

Will include everaldo set soon*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2007)

bump

updates comrades *farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png


----------



## rollcage (Dec 18, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> looks perfect for me*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png
> gimme some links to good smilies *farm3.static.flickr.com/2369/2106524353_2eb2af5070_o.png
> 
> I will make a customized extension for u*farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2106527059_e3cf0b3462_o.png


 I will wait for that 

the black couler fails to show the full effect of smily,

plz need smilies in light colour .. yellow got populor for this reason man ..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks bro!*farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I will wait for that
> 
> the black couler fails to show the full effect of smily,
> 
> plz need smilies in light colour .. yellow got populor for this reason man ..


lol..neway u will hav to provide the links for smilies

Update in features - working on it right now


----------



## x3060 (Dec 19, 2007)

looks pretty interesting  .


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 19, 2007)

hey....are they any yellow color ones?


----------



## nach p (Dec 19, 2007)

kewl *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2106525027_ff8776f98d_o.png


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 20, 2007)

Heard first time about such smiley add-on , just ok. Not so much bad or good also, btw thanks


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey....are they any yellow color ones?


 give me some links, preferably png*farm3.static.flickr.com/2227/2122606045_29dfcc7eaf_o.png



			
				Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Heard first time about such smiley add-on , just ok. Not so much bad or good also, btw thanks


yeah its the easiest thing to do



			
				nach p said:
			
		

> kewl *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2106525027_ff8776f98d_o.png


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2007)

bump

New version !!!

Some bug fixes, added more smilies (tangy blues) and intelligent image code copying depending upon site.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2123380452_f6362e5b67_o.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 20, 2007)

[size=+5]Cool[/size] *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have some Emoicons sitting on my PC. Maybe you can add and use them 

Download
*www.mediafire.com/?fpydstxxz1j


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

the blue one are cool, but the size is rather big*farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2122605025_8508158850_o.png
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/2123380344_f192929251_o.png


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool idea,How about coming up with smthin for opera users?

Regards,
ray


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> the blue one are cool, but the size is rather big*farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2122605025_8508158850_o.png
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/2123380344_f192929251_o.png


yup, size matters *farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2107303136_c0f9537f34_o.png

Resizing decreases the quality *farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/2122605277_b86f289e28_o.png

did u checked that wen u move to orkut the img code changes to direct link automatically and then when u move to any forum the image code changes to BBCode.



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Cool idea,How about coming up with smthin for opera users?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


my primary concern was the portability, then the support of mozilla community is amazing.

Though i would luv to port the same extension to Opera,will need to read opera API. So probably it will take some time*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2107308402_d580fcfc62_o.png


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 20, 2007)

nice stuff dude *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## nach p (Dec 20, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2122605025_8508158850_o.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

uber cool *farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome dude! I hope the next version won't be paid(not that I mind paying for this)


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> nice stuff dude *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


 thnx buddy *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> uber cool *farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2106527059_e3cf0b3462_o.png
thnx buddy


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> awesome dude! I hope the next version won't be paid(not that I mind paying for this)


its not even licensed, its an open work, so no chances of going paid anyday.
May be you can customize it yourself, incase any help is needed, i will



			
				nach p said:
			
		

> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2122605025_8508158850_o.png


your avatar is damn funny..lol *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png



			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have some Emoicons sitting on my PC. Maybe you can add and use them
> 
> ...



Next pack will hav your smilies   *farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png

Some nice png smilies are there *farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+5]Cool[/SIZE] *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png
watch out for more functionalities and features


----------



## Garbage (Dec 21, 2007)

nice work !!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

new one is extremely beauuutiful *farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png
keep 'em coming,I am the center of attraction wherever I post lol.The new ones are mind blowing but please consider reducing their sizes a bit,they are a bit too large.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png
> keep 'em coming,I am the center of attraction wherever I post lol.The new ones are mind blowing but please consider reducing their sizes a bit,they are a bit too large.


resizing reduces their quality*farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2106529227_846a4d8d61_o.png, will try to find a workaround



			
				Garbage said:
			
		

> nice work !!


thnx mate*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png
u changed ur name ?



			
				x3060 said:
			
		

> new one is extremely beauuutiful *farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png


 *farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2123379618_69fe59798d_o.png


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

So, dude....when's the next version coming?
And anything for opera users?

Regards,
ray


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

rayraven said:


> So, dude....when's the next version coming?
> And anything for opera users?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


I thought everyone forgot abt this extension...lol...but maybe resurrection is the fate

A new version will come as soon as am free enuf to start over with (busy with BE final year project)

I have seen the Opera API, so will soon start a version exclusively for Opera fans 



Kenshin said:


> Cooool...thnx *farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png


thanx for diggin it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Please make those similes a bit smaller this time,they are too big in the current version.ANd yea no more african similes please.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

^yes  pls no more african smilies  i liked the blue ones very much,but it is too big!


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^Please make those similes a bit smaller this time,they are too big in the current version.ANd yea no more african similes please.


k i have some other set and one provided by Sukhdeep Singh


praka123 said:


> ^yes  pls no more african smilies  i liked the blue ones very much,but it is too big!



No more matte black(african) smilies Roger that


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^yes  pls no more african smilies  i liked the blue ones very much,but it is too big!



I like 'em BIG *farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png



T159 said:


> I thought everyone forgot abt this extension...lol...but maybe resurrection is the fate



Am using it in other forums too, and no no one forgot about it. I do hope you retain the big blue smilies as you work on your next version, I like them 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 7, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2348/2122604109_102bd4c458_o.png Yeah Nice 1  *farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png am lovin it *farm3.static.flickr.com/2166/2123380816_81e606c333_o.png


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> I have seen the Opera API, so will soon start a version exclusively for Opera fans


Oh, yeah.
That's sweet news mate.
Thanx a lot.

Regards,
ray


----------



## rollcage (Jan 9, 2008)

good going ... But there is major issue .. according to. dont mind but the size is just too large for this extention. .. So try to make it lite. how you can do it .. Just remove the smily which are not common .. you have so many smily which I or you would never use


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

wish opera had such stuff


----------



## hullap (Jan 9, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2008)

rollcage said:


> good going ... But there is major issue .. according to. dont mind but the size is just too large for this extention. .. So try to make it lite. how you can do it .. Just remove the smily which are not common .. you have so many smily which I or you would never use


yeah, the size is bigger, planin to make the previews smaller  
Those Big blue smilies are really heavy on bytes



apacheman said:


> wish opera had such stuff



May be its coming this week 



rayraven said:


> Oh, yeah.
> That's sweet news mate.
> Thanx a lot.
> 
> ...



bling bling 

hav started workin on it.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

dont remove those big smiley's, its unique among firefox smiley addons


----------



## x3060 (Jan 10, 2008)

i love the big ones....*farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/2123380344_f192929251_o.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the smileys but Id prefer having the usual smileys available ( Are these available on the Addon I dont have it installed at the moment)


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> I love the smileys but Id prefer having the usual smileys available ( Are these available on the Addon I dont have it installed at the moment)


Usual ones are not available, will add soon.



zyberboy said:


> dont remove those big smiley's, its unique among firefox smiley addons


yeah, those are exclusive ones



x3060 said:


> i love the big ones....*farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/2123380344_f192929251_o.png


thnx buddy


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 12, 2008)

@T159: Waiting for an exe file for IE7 et al...


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

why dont u and gigacore and charan make an all new smily software.
it will be really *farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png ,*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png and *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2107302582_9ebb5ba0d6_o.png


----------



## RCuber (Jan 12, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> why dont u and gigacore and charan make an all new smily software.
> it will be really *farm3.static.flickr.com/2134/2122604649_e2f8e1a9b0_o.png ,*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png and *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2107302582_9ebb5ba0d6_o.png



GigaSmilies and UniSmilies are Merged Now !!


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^ hay thnx


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 7, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2107306750_134e5f27e5_o.png
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2385/2107306212_d2a0a89301_o.png

funny! thanks!


----------

